# Duda con mixer de 2 canales



## Andero6 (Feb 23, 2016)

Tengo una actividad de realizar un mezclador de sonido o mixer, he visto varios circuitos*,* encontre uno de 4 canales sencillo con un amplificiador Amplificador fet tl081cp (U1), se encuentra conectado en forma de sumador.

*M*i pregunta est*á* en lo siguiente:

*Dó*nde me encuentro est*á*n escasos los componentes, entonces tengo a la mano un LM358p, ¿este a*m*plificador puede funcionar para hacer el mixer con las conexiones q*ue* salen en el modelo? ¿habrá que agregarle otra cosa?


Aqui dejo el modelo con el q*ue*  me estoy guiando.


----------



## NanoMalmsteen (Feb 23, 2016)

Buenas!!.

 Como andas Andero6 ?.

 Mira hace pocos dias hice un sumador similar, pero con un integrado TL072.

Lo bueno de este sumador es que es estereo.

Otra ventaja, ya que dijiste que se complicaba conseguir componentes, es que si no conseguis el TL 072, podes usar un 4558, o un TL 062 o un TL 082, alguno tiene que haber... jaja!


 Te dejo el circuito al final, en una de esas te es de utilidad.


----------



## diegomj1973 (Feb 23, 2016)

No creo que tengas mayores problemas. Solo tené presente que en el LM358P son 2 amplificadores operacionales en lugar de solamente 1 como en el TL081CP. El LM358P te serviría para montar un mixer estéreo empleando un solo integradito de 8 pines . El parámetro que se podría ver un poco más afectado empleando un solo integrado sería el crosstalk o separación estéreo.

Saludos


----------



## solaris8 (Feb 23, 2016)

si mal no recuerdo el tl081, es de entrada fet y un simple operacional y el lm358 es un dole operacional, como el tl072 pero este es de  entrada fet y bajo nivel de ruido, algo importante en un mixer..


----------



## diegomj1973 (Feb 23, 2016)

solaris8 dijo:


> si mal no recuerdo el tl081, es de entrada fet y un simple operacional y el lm358 es un dole operacional, como el tl072 pero este es de  entrada fet y bajo nivel de ruido, algo importante en un mixer..



Habría que ver qué nivel de ganancia vaya a emplear:

Si es alta ganancia, la sugerencia de entrada fet sería la recomendable. Es decir, que el mixer "mezcle" y amplifique simultáneamente.

Si es baja ganancia, podría emplear sin mayores detrimentos en el ruido el de entrada bipolar. Es decir, si las distintas señales a mezclar ya vienen previamente amplificadas y con el nivel suficiente y, el mixer actúe como mero "mezclador".

Saludos


----------



## reMixer (Sep 11, 2018)

No entiendo, por qué este operacional tiene esa configuración de polarización en las entradas inversora y no inversora, siendo que a mi esa no me funcionaba en un preamplificador y gracias a pandacba pude lograrlo con este circuito que me facilitó.





Esque planeabahacer un mixer, para que las señales de entrada no influyeran unas sobre otras, pensaba hacerlo con el esquema segundo, de pandacba, agregandole resistencias de separación en la entrada, pero parece que no funcionaria.


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 11, 2018)

En el esquema mezclador el operacional se encuentra configurado como inversor y fuente simple

En el segundo esquema el operacional se encuentra configurado como *NO *inversor y fuente simple

Ambos esquema funcionan, o deberían hacerlo, siempre que se armen correctamente.


----------



## pandacba (Sep 11, 2018)

En el segundo esquema no hay polarización en la entrda inversora y la no inversora.
La que esta puesta 1/2VCC es la entrada no inversora
la otra tiene la malla de realimentación que determina la ganancia y fijate que la R2 no va a masa en DC ya que hay un capacitor.

Para mexclador es mejor la primera configuración


----------



## reMixer (Sep 11, 2018)

pandacba dijo:


> En el segundo esquema no hay polarización en la entrda inversora y la no inversora.
> La que esta puesta 1/2VCC es la entrada no inversora
> la otra tiene la malla de realimentación que determina la ganancia y fijate que la R2 no va a masa en DC ya que hay un capacitor.
> 
> Para mezclador es mejor la primera configuración







Perdon que vuelva a abusar de tu gentileza, por favr, ¿puedes decirme cual es la razón que para mezclador sea la primera configuración?, ¿es por que no tiene ganancia o atenua las señales?. Gracias por tu atención.
De armar el que me sugieres, como calculo la r de realimentación? un valr de 100 kilos estaria bien?


----------



## pandacba (Sep 11, 2018)

Esta configuración si tiene ganancia y esta dada para cada entrada la relación entre  R7 y R1 para el primer canal lo mismo R7 y R2 y asi con el resto


----------



## reMixer (Sep 12, 2018)

Gracias pandacba una última pregunta, en el mixer el tema de la realimentación funciona como en el otro que me habias recomendado antes, ¿verdad? Es decir, a mayor R7 más amplificación? gracias de nuevo.


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 12, 2018)

reMixer dijo:


> Gracias pandacba una última pregunta, en el mixer el tema de la realimentación funciona como en el otro que me habias recomendado antes, ¿verdad? Es decir, a mayor R7 más amplificación? gracias de nuevo.



*Reglas generales de uso del foro*

*23)* Es de mala educación referir una consulta a un solo miembro de la Comunidad, además de que te estas perdiendo la posibilidad de que otros miembros del Foro te respondan.


*Sip.*

Por otro lado *NO *es aconsejable que la etapa de mezcla posea una ganancia mayor a 4, idealmente 2.


----------



## reMixer (Sep 12, 2018)

Perdon no pensé bien en ese momento cuando pregunté usando el nick de panda, mil disculpas. Mi mente falla a veces.


----------



## pandacba (Sep 12, 2018)

Yo en general al mixer lo dejo en 1 y la amplificación la realizo en los pre


----------



## reMixer (Sep 15, 2018)

Una pregu, los canales de entrada pueden mezclar, via resistencias R1, R2 etc, en un pot. de volumen y luego entrar al operacional? Es que la placa la sujetare a un potenciómetro atornillado al gabinete, el cual no se si ponerlo a la entrada o salida del operacional mezclador.


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 15, 2018)

reMixer dijo:


> Una pregu, los canales de entrada pueden mezclar, via resistencias R1, R2 etc, en un pot. de volumen y luego entrar al operacional? Es que la placa la sujetare a un potenciómetro atornillado al gabinete, el cual no se si ponerlo a la entrada o salida del operacional mezclador.


No comprendo.
¿ Dibujo ?


----------



## Lord Chango (Sep 15, 2018)

Fogonazo dijo:


> No comprendo.
> ¿ Dibujo ?


Me parece que quiere eliminar los potenciometros P1, P2, etc, y reemplazarlos por uno solo antes de la entrada no inversora. Lo cual sería (a mi forma de ver) quitarle la ventaja de poder manejar mejor las señales. Sería algo así como un simple preamplificador.


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 15, 2018)

Lord Chango dijo:


> Me parece que quiere eliminar los potenciometros P1, P2, etc, y reemplazarlos por uno solo antes de la entrada no inversora. Lo cual sería (a mi forma de ver) quitarle la ventaja de poder manejar mejor las señales. Sería algo así como un simple preamplificador.


Sip, releyendo parece ser que quisiera hacer eso lo que estaría


----------



## reMixer (Sep 15, 2018)

Es que los potenciometros van a la entrada de dos módulos preamplificadores, no quise explayarme más por que el hilo donde pregunté por los preamplificadores es otro y no quise transgredir más las normas del foro.
Lo que pasa es que tengo dos preamplificadores con un potenciometro a la entrada. y actualmente los dos unen sus salidad en el potenciometro de volumen "master", ya que el modulo amplificador tiene un pote, perp es inaccesible desde fuera.


Son dos módulos pre-amplificadores idénticos, uno para para preamplificar y controlar los tonos de la señal proveniente de el módulo de micrófono que obtuve de un lector DVD, el cual ya tiene su preamplificación pero era insuficiente. 
El otro hace lo mismo pero para el módulo reproductor de mp3 fujitel, al que se le extrajo el chip de "potencia" por que se calentaba y no adaptaba bien la impedancia. Todo el conjunto funciona bien de por si, pero, las resistencias *ROut *son de 2,7 kilos y hay interferencia entre el micrófono y la entrada de Mp3, por ende hay que subirlas hasta al menos 22 Kilos, pero la señal cae demasiado, por eso quería implementar una etapa mixer, y como los potenciómetros van a la entrada de los pre-amplificadores que muestro a continuación, por eso preguntaba si podia seguir sumándose las señales en el potenciómetro Master indicado antes le cual al mismo tiempo reparte las señales mono y las duplica a las entradas stereo del amplificador final de potencia.


----------



## pandacba (Sep 15, 2018)

Si lo pones así como mostras, no va a funcionar, se van a molestar entre ellos, en la salida tenes que poneer en serie una R de unos 100k en cada pre, para que no se se  molesten entre ellos


----------



## reMixer (Sep 15, 2018)

pandacba dijo:


> Si lo pones así como mostras, no va a funcionar, se van a molestar entre ellos, en la salida tenes que poneer en serie una R de unos 100k en cada pre, para que no se se  molesten entre ellos


Entonces el operacional mezclador tendria que tener más ganacia par que compensara la atenuación al usar las resistencias de 100k.
Bueno, creo que es cosa de ir probando e implementando. Gracias por todo.


----------



## pandacba (Sep 16, 2018)

El mezclador no debe amplificar, si querés simplificar las coas las complicas, la electrónica no responde a un capricho, para que las cosas funcionen bien hay que hacerlas bien.

Para ello pone un esquema de cada pre, el valor del potenciometro de que hablas
La ganancia debe estar en el preamplificador, para eso es una etapa previa, el mezclador solo debe limitarse a eso, a mezclar, por eso se utiliza entrada no inversora, puedo poner resistencias grandes y siempre será uno, pero si quiero hacer injertos todo se desmadra.


----------



## reMixer (Sep 16, 2018)

Esos son los preamplificadores, ya los habia puesto, bueno, gracias por todo, creo que vamos a experimentar para ver como lo dejamos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 16, 2018)

La idea de 1 potenciómetro por entrada es la de equilibrar/balancear a tu gusto los volúmenes de las señales de los 2 canales, cosa que se pierde si colocas 1 solo potenciómetro.
El valor de las resistencia de mezcla NO afecta en gran medida la ganancia de la etapa, obviamente dentro de valores lógicos (10 - 100 KΩ)por eso recomendé que esta tenga una ganancia de 2, con lo que se compensa las pérdidas de la mezcla e inserción.


----------



## reMixer (Sep 16, 2018)

Fogonazo dijo:


> La idea de 1 potenciómetro por entrada es la de equilibrar/balancear a tu gusto los volúmenes de las señales de los 2 canales, cosa que se pierde si colocas 1 solo potenciómetro.
> El valor de las resistencia de mezcla NO afecta en gran medida la ganancia de la etapa, obviamente dentro de valores lógicos (10 - 100 KΩ)por eso recomendé que esta tenga una ganancia de 2, con lo que se compensa las pérdidas de la mezcla e inserción.


Por eso, en la entrada de cada preamplificador puede observarse un potenciómetro de 100 kilos, es un sistema monofónico hasta el potenciómetro de master, ahi la señal se duplica.


----------



## pandacba (Sep 16, 2018)

Para que te funcione bien ese potenciometro deberia ser doble y en cada salida una R como en las entrada del mezcaldor

Algo semejante a esto


----------

